# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Talking to your subconscious

## Kraftwerk

I have a new dream goal, a major one. I want to sit and talk with no-one other than my subconscious. I want to speak directly to the deepest part of myself. I have a feeling there's much I could learn, and much I could accomplish by 'getting to know myself'

Has anyone actually had a conversation with their SC?

----------


## johoiada

no i never have, but that is one of my goals too. i think i can learn a lot about myself or maybe even retrieve lost memories if i get to meet my SC

----------


## tulamidan

I once did. I called out that I want to speak to someone that knows everything about me. A DC appeared (noone specific) and I started asking why I can't sleep anymore (had insomnia by that time). -> However I didn't get an answer... this was a few years ago when I often became lucid by random chance... I  woke up quite often or didn't fall asleep... so I assume a lot of WBTB happened without me knowing about it.
When I could sleep better again my LDs disappeared... now they come back without insomnia  :smiley:  thanks DV

----------


## Linkwitz

I arranged a meeting with my subconscious once. G-man from half-life sat down with me at a table for a chat but he made no sense so I suspect it was just a dumb DC. I asked him to tell me something about the day I was born and he showed me a whole pamphelt of stuff but the only thing I can remember is something to do with vogue. 

Also asked to see my earlies memory once but again, i'm not convince...

----------


## STuffHappens

Well, I guess you can say that I talked with or at least heard my subconscious in my dreams. I at least think my subconscious has a sense of humor and is very direct. I suppose anyone ready this would like too know how I was able to meet my SC, or my inner self. I also too any one ready this, I always had a feeling that if I talked about stuff bizarre stuff like this it would never happen again, hopefully that isn't the case b/c I got too learn a lot about myself, too bad I don't remember most of it ::?: . Anyway,, My SC took the form of, If you can guess, Trevor from the Whitest Kidz you Know. Who is very direct and honest along with hilariously funny. In a nut shell, I listened to Trevor, My SC, talk about a desire for a father figure and thats all I can really remember  :Sad: . To speak with your SC, it helps to have a ?ing spirit. Which I'm sure makes no sense to most people who are reading this right now b/c its not in the right context. I was reviewing meanings behind past dreams I've had and tied them together with a recent dream which had been somewhat similar. Try to do the same in someway and you might get to speak with him/her what ever form your SC decides to take.

----------


## Himynameisdustin

I don't think your subconscious is an actual entity that you can meet and discuss things with over dream tea.  If someone were to "meet their subconscious" in their dream it would just be your subconscious mind creating a random dream character.  And even if you were to literally meet your subconscious, wouldn't it just be a flow of random thoughts and schemas making no particular sense?  Unless your mind works in such a way that it would create a character in your dream that fulfills what you expect your subconscious character to be. Oh jeez.  I'm mind effing myself trying to figure this out in my head haha.

----------


## reere

You have to read this book:

----------


## mccars91

Yes I have, It is actually the experience that led me to look for information, and to this site. 
I would caution you, it is a harrowing experience, you may not like what you find.

----------


## Asherem

I did this within the first year of having my first lucid dream. It was pretty epic. Do it.

----------


## lawilahd

thats one of my goals, but I've never been able to accomplish it cuz im still only a novice lucid dreamer, havent had any longer than 5-10 minutes and I usually try doing other things. I would still really be interested in it as you can probably learn a lot of things you may not consciously think about during the day.

----------


## lawilahd

> Yes I have, It is actually the experience that led me to look for information, and to this site. 
> I would caution you, it is a harrowing experience, you may not like what you find.



Can you elaborate on this if you don't mind? What exactly did you find that upset you, and was it knowledge that you could use to change yourself IWL?

----------


## RealVirtuality

One of my major goals, too, I just haven't yet found a way how to go about it. 

But hey, on a philosophical side note, isn't it always your subconscious you talk to when you converse in a dream?

----------


## blakethegrea

In reply to RealVirtuality, I guess so but dreams are always made up from your mind unless your lucid dreaming and your controlling it. And I guess it would also just be like if you asked yourself a question.

----------


## zhineTech

i have asked DCs what they represent and when they answer me, it is always highly amusing and the answers correspond symbolically both to their real life (for people i know in RL) and their current role in the dream.

i have occasionally asked "the dream" itself questions and i usually get loud, fuzzy, "voice of god" type answers which i can never clearly hear.

----------


## ErikaEH

> i have asked DCs what they represent and when they answer me, it is always highly amusing and the answers correspond symbolically both to their real life (for people i know in RL) and their current role in the dream.



I plan to do this next time I'm lucid.

----------


## LabRat

This has been one of my goals for a long-time. And to be honest, I cannot wait til it happens. Good luck!

----------


## Loaf

Mmhm, I've noticed this has been a popular goal for many dreamers. I'm not so sure it can be done. I mean, its information that is supposedly stored "below" our consciousness. 

Its not a secondary personality, or a metaphorical treasure chest of hidden secrets and repressed memories that'll blow your mind and reveal things about you. Some people have been fooled into believing this.

I think the subconscious, while mysterious and certainly interesting, is a bit over-hyped, especially in a lucid dreaming community where some of us tend to blur the lines between dreams and other aspects of the mind.

----------

